# Crappie spawn on Conroe?



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

When is the crappie spawn in full swing on Conroe? I use to fish Livingston years ago and it seemed like April was the best time and that would vary from week to week. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## e.k (Mar 10, 2010)

Just getting started right now !!!!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

My son and I strung 8 or so yesterday. They are spawning.


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmmmm Im confused. thats what I heard also. but I caught 22 on 1375 Sunday morning at 10 to 12 ft in 17 to 26 ft of water off the river channel
. I have never been able to catch the spawn. went up to the sandy creak area where I heard they had been catching them and didnt get a bite...every yr is diferent. the were spawning last yr in mid feb....get that...SS.


----------



## e.k (Mar 10, 2010)

No doubt it has been a little different !!! I fish up there in that sandy creek area too. We were up there Sunday. Three boats came out with 50 head. Not all crappie spawn at the same time of course so you will still catch fish in 10 to 15 while others are catching shallow. When the fish in the shallows move out the ones from the 10 to 15 range that are staging will move in. Both are good right now !!


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome ek! i am going to try it this weekend on saturday i think. I havent caught them spawning either, but will try.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

The crappie spawn comes in waves centered around the moon phase. The height will be at the full moon. So, you'll usually get the first wave in the full moon closest to late Feb, then one in March and the final stragglers in the April full moon. The week preceding the full moon will be a peak for the fish as the females pull up and stage to spawn in relatively shallow water and the males will be building and maintaining the nest in very shallow water.

The spawn doesn't go on and off like a light switch but, comes in varying stages. Just because you missed the first flurry of activity doesn't mean you have missed the entire spawn.


----------



## e.k (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Justin-credible !!! Man I am getting to talk to you everywhere. I sent you a pm !!! on the Lake Houston web. Check and make sure you got it. Let me know.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*moon phase, huh?*

I appreciate this knowledge --- I didn't know all that stuff. I know this area pretty well, but apparently I don't know the name of some of the areas. Where is Sandy Creek?
And it looks like you caught some in the deep water under the bridge, right?:rybka:

thanks guys!
GoneFish'n
Charlie:fish:


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Cool, ill let you know. I can't get on the forum of lh at work... oh well. at least theres 2cool


----------



## PK-Russ (Mar 14, 2007)

I fished Conroe on Sunday and Yesterday. Sunday was beautiful and we found the fish right next to the bulkheads on the south end of the lake. We only managed 10 crappie but didn't fish very long.

Yesteday was a little cooler and we had to fight through the rain for an hour or so. About 5 the rain stopped and we caught them in about 7 feet of water. They were a little off the bulkheads but we ended up with 8 crappie 1 channel cat and 1 blue. We caught 6 bass off of minnows and most of them were right next to the bulkheads. Bass fishing from what I have heard hase been very good.


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Heard they were doing fairly well back in the cove at Point Aquarius since the weekend. Jigs were doing the trick!


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info BZ. Thats great info. thats why they were in deeper water and not in the creeks. no moon Sunday. now I know where to at least start next time. thanks so much. SS


----------



## 7th9thplace (May 23, 2009)

*Crappie Fishing Conroe*

They are surely in, took my oldest daughter two days ago, landed 23 Crappie 1 blue Cat & one Bass all in about 2 hours...Crappie were all slabs anywhere from 11 to 15 1/2 inches, take a look


----------



## e.k (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice catch. Thanks for the pic !!!!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Have also learned that "IF" the water temperture is right, there will be some fish spawning on the New moon. We just had the New moon this past Monday. 

It seems that most people think that all the fish spawn at the same time. This is not true. They spawn at different timers in different parts of the lake also. I caught a LMB in a tournament on Lake Livingston back in 1989, the Day that the full moon was to be that night. She weighed 7.8 pounds and Was in fact on the bed when I saw her. This surprised me but have learned since that it happens. Am sure that Crappie are the same.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

7th9thplace said:


> They are surely in, took my oldest daughter two days ago, landed 23 Crappie 1 blue Cat & one Bass all in about 2 hours...Crappie were all slabs anywhere from 11 to 15 1/2 inches, take a look


Nice catch but either those are some toad crappie or that is an illegal bass on Conroe. 16" min.


----------



## 7th9thplace (May 23, 2009)

kellisag said:


> Nice catch but either those are some toad crappie or that is an illegal bass on Conroe. 16" min.


No bass was 16 5/8 inches yes I know the limits, also limit is 5 a day for slot bass on Conroe.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

7th9thplace said:


> No bass was 16 5/8 inches yes I know the limits, also limit is 5 a day for slot bass on Conroe.


congrads on the 20lb catfish


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

7th9thplace said:


> No bass was 16 5/8 inches yes I know the limits, also limit is 5 a day for slot bass on Conroe.


hmm didn't know there was a slot on Conroe:spineyes:


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice catch 7th9th!! 
BTW - I looked at the picture and that bass looks to me like it easily passes the 16" mark. I have also heard many people refer to keeper fish in general as "slot" fish.


----------



## 7th9thplace (May 23, 2009)

BuckCarraway said:


> Nice catch 7th9th!!
> BTW - I looked at the picture and that bass looks to me like it easily passes the 16" mark. I have also heard many people refer to keeper fish in general as "slot" fish.


Thanks for the backup Buck ! But it does help if these young bucks pick up the TWPD booklet and read it sometime, instead of running the mouth. All the best.... By the way where at in Magnolia do you stay? I use to live off Hardin Store Rd. It was great very close & nice back road drive to Conroe...


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I went back out Thursday with my boy and strung 28. Went yesterday in gail force winds and strung 18 my buddy strung 25.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

7th9thplace said:


> But it does help if these young bucks pick up the TWPD booklet and read it sometime, instead of running the mouth.


Agreed.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice fish btw *7th9thplace.*
E.K. if you ever figure it out let me know por favor!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Sandy creek is a good area. I was up there the first week of February and caught 11 or 12 (can't remember) and several green trash fish all on a crankbait. Went back about the middle of Feb and found fish but it was them green trash fish again. They were hitting roadrunners and small crappie jigs. Have not been back since but may go this week.

Matt


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Goin in the morning hope is off...er on the hook!!


----------



## e.k (Mar 10, 2010)

EL CAPITAN !!! What did you want me to figure out?


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Bull Minnow said:


> I went back out Thursday with my boy and strung 28. Went yesterday in gail force winds and strung 18 my buddy strung 25.


 Here's a couple of pics...


----------

